# Tips/Help Finding My Fursona?



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2011)

I have read so many different ideas about how to discover your fursona and never feel the need to change it. Recently, I have been pondering on species that relate to me both personality-wise and appearance wise. I've been thinking about being a hybrid of certain species that I have found myself connected to, or perhaps being a kitsune because they have the ability to shape-shift (and with the ability to shape-shift, I would never have to ultimately decide what species I am.)

I am asking FAF to provide tips on finding my fursona, or perhaps list the story of how you discovered yours.

If you might have an opinion on species and what people/personalities they go with, you might ask me questions that would help you figure it out.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 8, 2011)

getting other people to chose for you is like giving a guy a blank check and tell him to buy a car. More often than not you wont be happy with the results


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> getting other people to chose for you is like giving a guy a blank check and tell him to buy a car. More often than not you wont be happy with the results


I don't recall ever telling anybody to choose my fursona for me. : /
I'm asking for an opinion on species-personality correlation.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2011)

You don't discover a sona, silly. You just think up one in your head, and go with it. If you don't like the one you thought up, think of another. There's no reason why you can't have more than one, either. You make it sound as if it's a spiritual thing.



Velvet said:


> I don't recall ever telling anybody to choose my fursona for me. : /
> I'm asking for an opinion on species-personality correlation.



Same thing.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 8, 2011)

Spend a few hours watching Discovery or Animal Planet. Remember that a fursona is a permanent thing and that people change them quite regularly.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You don't discover a sona, silly. You just think up one in your head, and go with it. If you don't like the one you thought up, think of another. There's no reason why you can't have more than one, either. You make it sound as if it's a spiritual thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing.


Really? I thought it was more in-depth than that, and that you could only have one~ But whatever.

And no, it's not. Or at least I don't see how. But please, don't elaborate, for I do not care. XD


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 8, 2011)

Velvet said:


> Really? I thought it was more in-depth than that, and that you could only have one~ But whatever.
> 
> And no, it's not. Or at least I don't see how. But please, don't elaborate, for I do not care. XD



You're making yourself sound more and more like a troll by the second.


----------



## Xegras (Dec 8, 2011)

Just go with fox or wolf, we all know you are going to because you obviously match them both so well.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Just go with fox or wolf, we all know you are going to because you obviously match them both so well.


I'm pretty sure this is just a reference to how most people in the furry community are foxes or wolves, but I really don't relate to either of them.

But, if it's not a reference to that, I'd like to know how someone could match both a fox and a wolf when they are so different..?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2011)

Velvet said:


> But, if it's not a reference to that, I'd like to know how someone could match both a fox and a wolf when they are so different..?



I manage. 8)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

There are plenty of nice 'sona species. Like deer and birds, dogs too


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 8, 2011)

Because Canidae, that's why.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 8, 2011)

Just pick an animal. There is really nothing in-depth about it. Heck, I went from an antlered fox to a cougar to a skunk... all in the past couple months. 

Don't be scared to change your sona at any time because it is YOUR character. 

IMO I love the Kitsune idea because of the shape-shifting. Maybe if you added uniform characteristics (IE color, markings, eyes, etc.) over all the different forms your sona takes you could have a pretty unique character. It also might allow you to find out what species you would rather stick with, but of course this takes time. 

Much luck to you!


----------



## voodoo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shape shifters are actually pretty generic :/
Think of all the animals you like, look up some new ones, read their traits, pick your favorites


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

You don't choose the 'sona, 'sona chooses you. :V

No but there are so many criteria someone can have for choosing a fursona it's basically ridiculous.

Some choose a species because it "matches their personality", some because they think it looks cool or cute or whatever, some because they want to fit in with the majority, etc ...

Just go with whatever and don't let writer's block get to you ...


----------



## Lunar (Dec 11, 2011)

DO A FOX, 'CUZ FOXIEZ ARE TEH BESTZ.  :v


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 12, 2011)

Velvet said:


> I am asking FAF to provide tips on finding my fursona, or perhaps list the story of how you discovered yours.


Try not to ask other people to find it for you. :v

It took me atleast a year or so to settle on my original fursona. It just comes to you after time. The longer you spend thinking about it, the better they get, and they more personal.


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 13, 2011)

Just pick an animal you like. Jeez, its not that hard.


----------



## Deo (Dec 13, 2011)

I hada great revelation upon your inner most personality.
Therefore, I know what you are.
You are a Goblin Shark.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 13, 2011)

I CALL DIBS ON THE GOBLIN SHARK BACK THE FUCK AWAY VELVET YOU CAN'T HAVE IT !


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 19, 2011)

How I found my 'sona was on school one day..
I was thinking of forgiveness and whatnot.. I suddenly thought of Phoenixes with their Phoenix feathers and mysterious tears..
Rainbows for awesomeness too..

Try linking things you like to do.. Behavior... Fetishes (If any..)..  or whatnot.. to get your 'sona.
Be creative.. anything is possible.. (well almost everything)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh geez, another one of these.
Just think of one without relying on others' opinions. Your fursona is your creativity.


----------



## shteev (Dec 19, 2011)

Think of an animal you like. Think of yourself as an Anthropomorphic creature. Let your imagination do all the work.
Bam. There you go.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 19, 2011)

Alternatively Choose the first letter of your real first name and find a creature that shares that letter.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 19, 2011)

You have an imagination, don't you? To be a furry you have to have one of those.... please tell me you found a 'sona by now.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 19, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> You have an imagination, don't you? To be a furry you have to have one of those.... please tell me you found a 'sona by now.



What is this "imagination" you speak of? I picked up a stuffed animal and made it my fursona :V!


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> You have an imagination, don't you? To be a furry you have to have one of those.... please tell me you found a 'sona by now.



Personally I've never settled on a fursona.  Has nothing to do with lack of imagination, more like lack of decisiveness.  All the options seem a bit wrong in one way or the other.  I identify more with bigger animals than smaller ones, I don't identify much with strict herbivores, I identify with the color yellow more than other colors, I identify with animals that build nests or dens and preferably are also tool using and shiny-stuff-collecting.  As far as I know there isn't an animal that has all those traits.  I've considered being a raccoon recolored yellow, or a yellow version of an intelligent dinosaur like a velociraptor, or various mythical things like dragon, griffin, pooka, or some kind of custom alien.  I just am not really enthusiastic about any of those choices.


----------



## israfur (Dec 23, 2011)

voodoo said:


> Shape shifters are actually pretty generic :/


Not really... Not at all actually. Sure there are a lot of shape shifters around but no one really keeps that fursona for long. The reason for so many shape shifters is because the person is still in their "finding me" stage, as strange as it sounds. Like they're experimenting with a few animals before really settling on one for good.


----------

